
Hawaii officer who sent false missile alert believed attack imminent, FCC says - ars
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/01/fcc-says-hawaii-officer-who-sent-false-missile-alert-thought-it-was-not-a-drill/
======
ars
FCC report: [https://www.fcc.gov/document/presentation-preliminary-
report...](https://www.fcc.gov/document/presentation-preliminary-report-
hawaii-false-emergency-alert)

------
ars
We had a lot of discussion about how the user interface was bad and confusing.

Turns out, that was not the issue!

